# Hymer B534 manual needed



## 116239 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi we have just bought a Hymer 534 imported from Germany. Problem is there are no manuals! We have sussed some of the easy stuff like the heater and cooker but cant work out how the water system works, nor how to make the fridge work. Does anyone know how we can get hold of an English manual or any advice to us first time camper van owners! Thanks Deb


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi email hymer Germany with your chassis number they will send you a manual.

Roy


----------



## 116239 (Sep 1, 2008)

takeaflight said:


> Hi email hymer Germany with your chassis number they will send you a manual.
> 
> Roy


thanks Roy do you have the email address for Hymer Germany?


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, I have just received my B534 manual from Germany, go to http://www.hymer.com/eu/100179_contact.html and fill out the form and choose the department to send it to. I chose spare parts but someone used General enquiries, I suspect it is the same girl reading both.!
You will (hopefully) receive a TIF file to download and print. Have plenty of paper ready as it is 60 sheets

Mike


----------

